# Our Neighbours have a job opening



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thought I would put this out there

As some of you know we have a unit over in Aldershot in Hampshire. One of our neighbours have an opening for a Field Installation Engineer.

The company is Cameron Forecourt.

You need to be physically fit, have a clean driving license and willingness to work as part of a team.

They will give you full training.

If you interested send over your current CV to [email protected]


----------

